# Best custom T-shirt printing company?



## Muffinking

I've used Spreadshirt, Zazzle and other companies but i've yet to find one that prints on fitted tees like the Anvil 980 fitted tee or tees from companies like Bay Island sportswear


----------



## Daniel Slatkin

Have you contacted any of them and asked if they can add that style of item into their line?


----------



## Solmu

Print Mojo are a little different (they're not print on demand), but they have a good garment range. CafePress (and probably a bunch of the others) do print on fitted tees, in the form of American Apparel.


----------



## Rodney

Muffinking said:


> I've used Spreadshirt, Zazzle and other companies but i've yet to find one that prints on fitted tees like the Anvil 980 fitted tee or tees from companies like Bay Island sportswear


Are you looking to get custom t-shirts made or do you need the full package of fulfillment where they setup a store for you so you can sell online?

Your title "best custom t-shirt company" is a bit different from your post "which company will print on Anvil fitted or Bay Island Sportswear" 

If you need custom t-shirts, most any local screen printer should be able to source those brands for you.

If you need a "print on demand" fulfillment place, it may be harder to find one that stocks those specific tees.


----------



## Muffinking

thanks for the replies guys.

I was looking for a company that would "print on demand" personal designs of mine and spreadshirt/cafepress seem like the best choices for that. It's really too bad there are few online printing sites that give you the ability to "print all over" without buying a large quantity of the product. Most sites limit the space on which you can print designs on a shirt. I just wish there was an easier way rather than doing it yourself.


----------



## Rodney

> It's really too bad there are few online printing sites that give you the ability to "print all over" without buying a large quantity of the product.


It's because that printing method doesn't work for "printing on demand". Too much setup involved to make it cost effective for the printer or the t-shirt seller to do one at a time.

You may find a DTG operator that has a machine like a TJET Jumbo or another DTG machine that can do larger prints that may not have the slick online interfaces as cafepress/zazzle who may be able to work with you on a one on one basis to do something similar. 

Either way, it's just a fact of the business that those type prints come at a premium, and although it seems like every major brand is doing it, it's not as easy as they make it look. A lot of time and investment goes into that type of printing, and not all designs work that way.



> Most sites limit the space on which you can print designs on a shirt


You make it sound like they are intentionally holding you back  It's just a limitation of the machines. If they could do an all over print on demand, I'm sure they would do it.

All over prints are usually done with screen printing, and even then, only a handful of screen printers have made the costly investment in the specialty equipment that does those type of prints. With any screen printing job, there are minimum orders, and with this type of all over printing, the minimum orders are even higher because the process is much more complicated than just a "regular" t-shirt print.

Just trying to give you a better overview of what's involved  Hope it helps some.


----------

